# Lighting a 46 gallon bowfront



## JoeLlama (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi, I'm sort of new to planted tanks, and I want to make one out of my 46g bowfront. I realize its dimensions are a bit weird, so I'm a little confused as to how much lighting I need. I dont plan on CO2 atm, but I could convince myself later. My goal is to be able to grow medium-(maybe)high light plants, buf I dont want to spend too much money either. Would a 36" Ray 2 fit my needs, or would I be better off with a 4 bulb t5ho fixture?


----------



## justin206 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hello! I have a planted 46 and I got away with low/medium light with an Aqueon dual T5 but I wouldn't recommend it because it just died on me... so I've ordered the Finnex Planted Plus, which I feel will be a lot better. The Ray 2 might be a little much w/o co2 but I'm not entirely sure. What are you planning on growing?


----------



## JoeLlama (Jan 3, 2014)

For now I don't have any particular plants in mind, but I'd hope to be able to carpet the tank with something, and I want as much flexibility as possible in my plant selection. Basically I just don't want to be limited to only low light plants. 

I'd like to try LEDs, but the Ray 2 is probably my upper budget limit, and I'm afraid it'll be too narrow for my tank's shape. Would something like this or this be a better choice?


----------



## fandsw (Jan 30, 2004)

IMO with the cost of quality LEDs continuing to drop it doesn't make sense to go with CF, especially when you start talking larger fixtures. Keep in mind that in 10-12 months the CF bulbs will need to be replaced, continuing the need to be replaced. LEDs have a much longer life.

How about the FugeRay Planted Plus? I have the same light in 24", and it is real nice. It costs the same as the ones you listed:

Amazon.com: Finnex FugeRay Planted+ Aquarium LED Light Plus Moonlights, 20-Inch: Pet Supplies


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi JoeLlama,

I have a 45 gallon tall (24" tall) and would estimate your PAR reading with the LED would be less than 50 at the substrate level - low/medium light assuming stem plants don't shade the substrate area.

I have a DIY fixture with a 1X96 watt AH Supply kit; it provides an average PAR=85 - high light at the substrate level.


----------



## Klinckman (Dec 1, 2013)

I will add that a 4 bulb t5HO is way too much light without CO2. 2 bulbs is the most without CO2 injected. If you go LED, Finnex Planted+ or Ray2 are the best cost effective options.


----------



## DeDeuce (May 18, 2007)

I have had a single buildmyled 36" dutch for about 2 months on my 46b. I couldn't be happier, worth every penny1

Forgive the crappy cell phone pic and tank condition, in the middle of a rescape. But you see can how well the DHG grows even at the apex of the bow...

Regards,

Don


----------



## JoeLlama (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone for the advice, but I am still a bit lost. If the 4 bulb T5HO is too high, what about a 2 bulb fixture like this? How would that compare to the Ray2?


----------



## elfofelm (Nov 13, 2013)

I have Ray 2 for 46 g bow. It is a little bit strong. Without CO2, all my plants were not doing too well. So, I ended up getting pressurized CO2 plus daily liquid fertilizer in order to reach some sort of equilibrium. Good luck!


----------

